# Recomended Thickness



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

What would you Recomend for a 48 inch tall aquarium about 96 inches long?? Ive seen some that are 30 inch tall built out of half inch but I know that is way too thin for something this tall, I was thinking about 1" thick, by the way it will be acrylic fully boxed with 3 hole cut out in the top. What do you guys think??


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually, if you're aiming for a planted or reef tank, you'd be better off with a shorter tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

agreed, something this deep will be very hard to light.

personally i dont like going over 24'' high


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

I believe 30" tall is supposed to be made out of 3/4" material. For a four foot tall tank, I think it would need to be at least one inch if not 1-1/4". You are going to need a massive lighting system for something that deep as well. What are your ideas on lighting?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

1000 watt halides 8)


..now think of the monthly electric bill :roll:


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Well an extreme amount of light would probably give us humans a temporary blindness, so exactly how does your local aquarium exhibits get enough light? I know that when I go to the Seattle Aquarium, and look at their 25,000 gallon coral reef tank that I am not blinded from lights coming from above the water. Some of their tanks have no light whatsoever except for the light from the building. What practices can we take from these places and apply to our home aquariums?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

MBilyeu said:


> Well an extreme amount of light would probably give us humans a temporary blindness, so exactly how does your local aquarium exhibits get enough light? I know that when I go to the Seattle Aquarium, and look at their 25,000 gallon coral reef tank that I am not blinded from lights coming from above the water. Some of their tanks have no light whatsoever except for the light from the building. What practices can we take from these places and apply to our home aquariums?


 
1,000 watt halides wouldnt be blinding uless you were staring at the bulb for a minute, i think its common sense not to as it would be like staring at the sun. the aquarium exhibits that dont have light most likely contain deep(er) water species that in their natural habbitat dont see light.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

i was going to use multiple vho's, but I think around 3 inches would be tall enough, I went and saw a 36 inch tall tank yesterday, and it looked great, I want a bigger viewing area than 24


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if this is going to be a fish only tank vhos would work great for a fish only setup, for corals you prob. wont be able to keep more then mushrooms and a few others.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

yea it will be a fowlr, no corals


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Well that answers that.

Still, what are your plans for maintenance? A four foot deep tank isn't something you can reach down into for most work.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

snorkel, lol no seriously I thought about it and I think 32 or 36 is about as far as I would go


----------

